# First weekend of tips



## Dan Uphoff (Mar 8, 2015)

So i have gotten a dollr or 2 here and there, but this weekend has been amazing after a few months. Dont know if word of mouth is finally getting around (i have a sign on my dash saying Tipping is appreciated, have a amazing day) but usually does nothing. Well this weekend ive made in 20 trips, about 80 dollars in tips. 2 guys in a row even tipped me 20's. Dont know if its something in the air or what, but just figured id share  Nice to get tips for once.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Lol..good for you. I think I got $5 total this week. Yay!!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Some weeks tips are $5-10 while others are $80+. No real rhyme or reason, aside from the fact that drunks are more likely to part with a larger bill.


----------

